# Flash or Continuous lighting???



## adam2047 (May 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I would like some advice on which would be best to use to take portraits of my 7 month old son now and in the future, I have no experience of studio work, but now have a good sized space to set up in I have received conflicting advice as to which would be best, also I need to buy a background support for less than £150 that will not fall over if touched.
I have more questions but will wait too see if you guys can help on the above first 

Thanks adam.


[h=1]Interfit EZ-Flo Portable Lighting Kit[/h]
OR

[h=1]Interfit EX150 Mark II - 2 Head Kit (INT182)[/h]


----------



## gsgary (May 28, 2012)

No brainer flash, interfit gets good reveiws but these get better i have some and they are great Studio Lights & Photography Flash Lighting Equipment UK Specialists! - Lencarta


----------



## cgipson1 (May 28, 2012)

Flash! 

Continuous lighting is a joke, unless you spend some serious bucks on it. And then it can be hot, and heavy!

Keep in mind that the Watt/second ratings on continuous are for a full second of light/time. So divide those numbers by a normal shutter speed (say 1/100 to make it easy) and what do you have?


----------



## KmH (May 28, 2012)

By using strobed light (flash) you can control the ambient light exposure separately from the strobed light exposure. Plus, the short diuration of strobed light can be used to stop motion instead of shutter speed doing that. You can't do either with constant lights.

Lets assume you have a constant light that is 500 watts, which is really bright. 500 watts means the light delivers the 500 watts over a 1 second time period (1 joule/sec = 1 watt).

But your 7 month old son tends to move around, and you need to use a shutter speed of 1/100, or faster, to stop even the slightest motion of your son.

500 watts divided by 100 (1/100) means your shot only uses 5 watts of the 500 watts the light produces, because of the short shutter speed. Most dim hallway nightlights are 10 watt lights so 5 watts won't contribute very much light to the scene you are shooting at 1/100 for the shutter speed setting.

Get strobed lighting (flash).

Flashpoint 320M Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit, with Two 320 Monolights,9.5' Stands,Umbrellas, Snoot and Carrying Case

Light Science and Magic, Fourth Edition: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting 

Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Studio Photography 

Christopher Grey's Studio Lighting Techniques for Photography: Tricks of the Trade for Professional Digital Photographers


----------



## adam2047 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks guys i really appreciate your advice also i would like an infra red trigger for my eos 400d to trigger my interfit ex150 flash kit but the only one i know will work is the interfit infrared trigger but has bad reviews any ideas?

thanks Adam


----------



## gsgary (May 29, 2012)

adam2047 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys i really appreciate your advice also i would like an infra red trigger for my eos 400d to trigger my interfit ex150 flash kit but the only one i know will work is the interfit infrared trigger but has bad reviews any ideas?
> 
> thanks Adam



Get yourself some cheap radio triggers off ebay


----------



## Rodz (May 29, 2012)

Strobe lighting, hand down


----------

